# Array-Element vorhanden?



## gamerfunkie (3. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein 2-dimensionales Array erstellt. Jetzt möchte ich abfragen, ob ein bestimtes Arrayelement existiert. Gibt es da eine Funktion? (Die Möglichkeit mit Schleifen dauert uns zu lange)
Mfg gamerfunkie


----------



## tobee (3. April 2007)

Soweit ich weis gibt es da keine Alternative.
Suche einfach mal nach "javascript in_array".
Da sind passende Beiträge dabei.


```
function in_array(arr, val) {
   for(var i = 0; i < arr.length; i++)
      if(arr[i] === val)
          return(i);
   return(-1);
}
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. April 2007)

Hallo,

versuche es mit einem try-catch-Statement:

```
try{
  //versuche auf das Element zuzugreifen
}
catch(e){
  //das Element existiert nicht
}
```

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/beispiele/fehlerbehandlung_try_catch.htm


----------

